# My Holly Girl - 16 years old



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, 16 is a wonderful age, but of course they are never with us long enough. The pictures of Holly are lovely, what a beautiful girl.

Please let me know if you would like me to add her name to The Rainbow Bridge List. Once again I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Holly. She looks so sweet in your photos. Please don't feel bad about your decision to let her go without any more pain or suffering. That's a hard but loving choice to make.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Holly was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

Holly may be physically gone but she will always be watching over you ❤


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. Holly looks like she was a sweet girl.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My heart goes out to you on the loss of your lovely girl. Holly had an amazing life with you, I hope you are able to find some comfort in that eventually. Setting a dog free when the day comes that they are in pain and there is not a resolution is the greatest gift of love there is. I am a big believer that I would prefer to do that one day too soon than one day too late. Please give yourself permission to come to peace with making the best choice you could for your girl. No one loved her more than you and she knows it.

Thank you for sharing her photos, I can hardly imagine the empty place she leaves behind after 16 years. Sending you a hug.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss of Holly. I know it must feel like a part of your self is gone. It sounds like a very traumatic experience to go through and your brain will be processing it for awhile but in a week or so I would try not to let myself dwell on the last few minutes and instead try to think of happier times. I think you made the best choice for her.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

No question - you already know that you gave her the final, kindest gift you could give - brutally difficult, yet selfless choice. The only thing that will help to heal the gaping hole that she has left behind is time. I think what time does is help us to focus on remembering our dog’s lives and not their deaths. Your photos make it clear that she was well loved and that love flowed in both directions.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

You did the right thing, even though it hurts so much. I lost a dog to hermagiosarcoma some years back. Making the choice to euthanize him was horrible for me. Illogically I would think "but he's still here and fighting" and then logic would come back and say "but at what cost and to what end?" 

What a blessing to have 16 years with your girl, I hope for the same. It will get better. I don't think it ever goes away because just typing this made me tear up again, but it gets easier to bear in time.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

What a beautiful golden! Her memory and spirit will always remain. Take good care.


----------



## A Golden to love (Mar 6, 2021)

Holly is beautiful. Sorry for your loss. Please find peace in knowing you made the best decision for her.


----------



## mirandameg (11 mo ago)

So very sorry for your loss. Holly is absolutely gorgeous and I’m sure she is so grateful for the wonderful life you gave her. While no words can take away the pain from your loss, know that Molly will forever be watching over you from the rainbow bridge. ❤


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Please try not to feel guilty. I know that's hard right now, but you did the best thing for her. It's incredibly painful and will be for some time. It will get better. Try to remember all the wonderful times you had with her.


----------



## hfritts (Mar 15, 2013)

Holly Girl said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> I have been a regular reader on this forum, especially in the senior forum, but I have never posted.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss. I had to let my best friend in the world go on January 21. He had a tumor and the doctor told me we could try chemo and other treatments, but his internals were blocked and he would not be able to come home with me for possibly days and he probably wouldn't make it. 

I have been a mess since I lost him. I regret every time I raised my voice to him or told him to behave. I don't believe I will ever be able to get over this grief. Just thinking about him brings tears to my eyes. 

It was so quick and he was gone. I wanted to take one more walk, give him a treat, cuddle with him on the sofa, anything and everything.

Thank you for sharing your heartache with us. And sorry for taking up your space with my sadness.


----------



## Steven Kargenian (Sep 28, 2020)

You need to look at this as a blessing, your baby lived the fullest life you could ask for. You undoubtedly will miss ur baby because they don't live as long as we do. So many people lose their precious goldens so much earlier. My Parker was the love of my life and we were inseparable but he developed cancer at 7 years old and any which way i tried he was leaving. I was crushed because my immediate family was just him and i. As hard as it was i immediately reached out to get another golden and god answered my prayers i now have Chase whom is going on 16 months old. I got him at 6 weeks and he and i are the best of friends. I think at times my Parker is somewhere in Chase because they are times act identical. So my point is move on and love another golden because the best tribute you can give your baby is to get another golden.


----------



## Mmash (Sep 19, 2021)

Holly Girl said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> I have been a regular reader on this forum, especially in the senior forum, but I have never posted.
> 
> ...


Holly was a beautiful girl, and will always be with you. We lost our precious Golden, Sophie, in much the same way last June. Euthanizing was the hardest thing we've ever had to do, but we knew it was the right thing rather than allow her to suffer. She will always be in our hearts, and we still think about her every day. Take comfort in knowing she had a long, wonderful life and you obviously were a great Mom. You did what had to be done, as painful as that is.
We wish you all the best.


----------



## hfritts (Mar 15, 2013)

Steven Kargenian said:


> You need to look at this as a blessing, your baby lived the fullest life you could ask for. You undoubtedly will miss ur baby because they don't live as long as we do. So many people lose their precious goldens so much earlier. My Parker was the love of my life and we were inseparable but he developed cancer at 7 years old and any which way i tried he was leaving. I was crushed because my immediate family was just him and i. As hard as it was i immediately reached out to get another golden and god answered my prayers i now have Chase whom is going on 16 months old. I got him at 6 weeks and he and i are the best of friends. I think at times my Parker is somewhere in Chase because they are times act identical. So my point is move on and love another golden because the best tribute you can give your baby is to get another golden.


Thank you, Steven. I will be getting another golden puppy soon. He will never replace my Brewster, but I know in my heart he and I will be the best of friends. I will also take everything Brewster taught me and share that with Milo. He arrives on March 4 at 8 weeks. I am excited to have another golden in my life, but it has been such a struggle. My daughters told me I had to get another golden because I have always had one! 🧡


----------



## Steven Kargenian (Sep 28, 2020)

hfritts said:


> Thank you, Steven. I will be getting another golden puppy soon. He will never replace my Brewster, but I know in my heart he and I will be the best of friends. I will also take everything Brewster taught me and share that with Milo. He arrives on March 4 at 8 weeks. I am excited to have another golden in my life, but it has been such a struggle. My daughters told me I had to get another golden because I have always had one! 🧡


Awesome thank you for sharing because it gave me the opportunity to remember my Parker and realize how blessed I am to have found Chase. I am sure you and your new golden will be each other's best friend.


----------



## MyLilly (May 26, 2021)

Holly Girl said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> I have been a regular reader on this forum, especially in the senior forum, but I have never posted.
> 
> ...


Holly was a beautiful girl and, oh so lucky, to have had such a loving home for so many years. I had a Holly as well who lived to be 15 years old and to this day, 10 years later, I still remember her last moment. Please give yourself time to grieve without guilt! 17 is an extraordinary lifespan for Goldens and I'm convinced your love attributed greatly to such longevity. Be well.


----------



## kidfrcleve (11 mo ago)

16? Wow, that's great. My golden went at 11 from spleen and liver cancer. He was healthy and ran until the last day. It's always hard to loose your baby, harder than if a relative died. But be proud that she with you for so long (but never not long enough). Hopefully you'll see her when you pass. I always said I will be PO'd if I don't see my Goldens when I get to heaven (hopefully!)!


----------

